# Donut Muffins



## hvacwife (Jun 16, 2005)

*1 3/4 c. flour 
1 1/2 tsp. baking powder 
1/2 tsp. salt 
1/2 tsp. nutmeg 
1 1/4 tsp. cinnamon 
1/3 c. oil 
1 1/2 c. white sugar 
1 egg 
3/4 c. milk 
1/2 c. butter, melted 

In a bowl, combine flour, baking powder, salt, nutmeg and 1/4 teaspoon 
cinnamon. In another bowl, combine thoroughly oil,  3/4 cup sugar, egg 
and milk. Add liquid ingredients to dry ingredients and stir only to 
combine. Bake at 350 degrees for 20 to 25 minutes. Shake muffins out 
immediately. And while hot, dip in melted butter, then remainder of 
sugar and cinnamon. These muffins taste like donuts*.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 16, 2005)

And we all know that doughnuts are WONDERFUL!  Thanks!!


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 17, 2005)

These sound great hvacwife!  I hate working with oil but have always wanted to make donuts.  These will be fun to try!


----------



## jkath (Jun 17, 2005)

One question - I substitute unsweetened applesauce for vegetable oil in a lot of my recipes. Do you suppose it would work in this one as well?
Thanks!


----------

